# [gelöst] KDE - "unsichtbare" Desktopsymbole

## uhai

Auf meinem KDE-Desktop werden keine Symbole angezeigt. Erst beim Überfahren mit der Maus erscheinen die Symbole kurzzeitig, verschwinden dann aber wieder. Anklicken funktioniert ganz normal...

Ich habe 4 Arbeitsflächen, auf denen auch conky läuft.

System:

Gentoo Kernel 2.6.22-r5 auf i686

KDE 3.5.7

conky 1.4.6

nvidia 100.14.09

XOrg-Server 11.0 

GeForce FX 5200

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das Problem sein könnte?

UweLast edited by uhai on Fri Oct 12, 2007 4:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

deaktiviere mal conky

----------

## uhai

Dann klappts....

Danke firefly, aber:

Kann ich sichtbare Symbole und conky haben?  :Smile: 

----------

## humanthing

Meine mich erinnern zu können schon an mehreren Stellen von Problemen mit Conky in KDE gelesen zu haben...

Auch in der Gentoo Wiki findet sich da etwas, sogar mit Lösungsansatz:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Conky

Btw: Welchen Vorteil hat eigentlich Conky gegenüber Superkaramba?

----------

## uhai

ok, superkarmaba habe ich installiert, das hatte ich bei Suse auch schon. Aber wo finde ich die Konfigurationsfiles? Von den installierten 3 Designs habe ich nur 2 Config-Files gefunden.

Kclock zeigt gar nichts an...  :Sad: 

Furius finde ich die files nicht zum Anpassen der Anzeige an meine Maschine.

Auch von nix finde ich keine Konfigurationsdatei....

Das ist der Unterschied zu conky - das ist einfacher einzustellen...

Kann mir jemand helfen, wo Superkaramba die Konfigurationenen der Designs ablegt?

Uwe

----------

## humanthing

Wie hast du denn die Designs installiert?

Also ich hab in meinem Home-Verzeichnis ein Verzeichnis superkaramba und da sind dann die .theme Dateien drin, die ich mir von kde-look.org runterlad...

Die kann man ganz einfach mit z.B. kwrite bearbeiten, etwas einfacheres hab ich selten gesehen. Die Syntax ist auch total simpel und es gibt einige super How-To-Seiten.

Einfach nochmal alle Themes deinstallieren und dann manuel irgendwo entpacken wo du sie wiederfindest, und dann einfach die Theme Dateien manuell in Superkaramba öffnen... Dann müsste alles ohne Probleme funktionieren...

----------

## uhai

 *humanthing wrote:*   

> Wie hast du denn die Designs installiert?

 

Über Superkaramba "neues herunterladen". 

 *Quote:*   

> Also ich hab in meinem Home-Verzeichnis ein Verzeichnis superkaramba und da sind dann die .theme Dateien drin, die ich mir von kde-look.org runterlad...

 

Bei mir gibt es .superkarmaba und .kde/share/apps/superkaramba.

Im ersten Verzeichnis ist beispeilsweise Liquid Weather angekommen, im zweiten KClock ?!

Liquid Weather kann man prima über "Design einrichten" im kontext-Menü einrichten. Zu Kclock find eich allerdings nur py-files, mit denen ich im Moment nichts anfangen kann. Eine Konfig .rc oder so finde ich nicht...

TinySysInfo finde ich gar nicht, wird aber angezeigt auf dem Desktop... Also nicht konfigurierbar für mich..

Auch nix taucht nicht auf und Furius auch nicht. Nur leere .rc-files. 

"Design einrichten" ist in beiden Kontext-Menüs abgeblendet...

----------

## michel7

deaktiviere mal double buffer bei conky dann werden deine icons wieder angezeigt

----------

## Vortex375

Aber conky blinkt dann extrem hässlich.

Besser ist es, du aktivierst die Option, dass conky in seinem eigenen Fenster läuft.

Aber so oder so, ich finde superkaramba auch viel komfortabler.

----------

## uhai

Das wars!!

Superkarmaba lasse ich trotzdem noch laufen - wegen dem Wetterbericht!

Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe.

----------

